# Trying to start a new framing company in Michigan



## Joshua_24 (Jul 11, 2014)

Hello my name is Josh I am trying to start my own company Iv been in the trade for 5 years and am trying to get with a good company to build for or to get into a lumber yard that can hook me up with private customers. Does anyone have any advice for a new young framer.


----------



## jaydee (Mar 20, 2014)

Need more info.

start with a full introduction, in that forum area.

then we can learn about you first.


But, welcome.


----------



## Joshua_24 (Jul 11, 2014)

im just looking for advice on how to get started is it required to have insurance and workmans comp. or with only two or three employees can I get buy without it?


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

Joshua_24 said:


> im just looking for advice on how to get started is it required to have insurance and workmans comp. or with only two or three employees can I get buy without it?




Impossible to have employees without WC


----------



## asgoodasdead (Aug 30, 2013)

Joshua_24 said:


> im just looking for advice on how to get started is it required to have insurance and workmans comp. or with only two or three employees can I get buy without it?


really?! yeah, "getting by" is called breaking the law. and what lumberyard is gonna refer an uninsured company? you need a grip on reality.


----------



## Joshua_24 (Jul 11, 2014)

Rally you guys are gonna try ripping on a new guy to this forum? You think company's don't do things in the beginning to get by so they can grow? Your saying you've never done a side job and got paid cash or done any job for cash? I'm just looking for advice not for people trying to cut me down.


----------



## pappagor (Jan 29, 2008)

you have cut yourself down:laughing:


----------



## asgoodasdead (Aug 30, 2013)

our advice is to do things properly and cover your ass. do cash jobs without insurance and god forbid someone on your job gets hurt. guess who's getting sued?


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

Joshua_24 said:


> Rally you guys are gonna try ripping on a new guy to this forum? You think company's don't do things in the beginning to get by so they can grow? Your saying you've never done a side job and got paid cash or done any job for cash? I'm just looking for advice not for people trying to cut me down.


Cool your jets there young one. You have stumbled onto the webs most incredible resource for any contractor, especially those starting out. We read your first post from our perspective and not yours. We see someone in a hurry to make good money, by skipping crucial steps. Sure we have all cut costs and corners when we were young and eager. We know now that that was foolish. Hope you stick around and learn from all of our mistakes.


----------



## SteveinNEPA (Jun 5, 2014)

Ive done a couple cash jobs for customers. but I had and HAVE insurance. Insurance is well, INSURANCE. Without it, you can really get into deep S**t, same for any licensing that applies to your area. Follow your local LAWS and CYA (Cover Your Ass)


----------



## kiteman (Apr 18, 2012)

Joshua_24 said:


> im just looking for advice on how to get started is it required to have insurance and workmans comp. or with only two or three employees can I get buy without it?


I would think any builder who hires a framer is going to require you to provide certificates of insurance. I hope you plan on doing regular withholding for taxes, too. This is not something you can "get by without for a while". If you plan on paying cash or using 1099's for employees, you will get little or no advice here. You don't get to ignore the rules just because you're just starting out.


----------



## Gus Dering (Oct 14, 2008)

Joshua_24 said:


> im just looking for advice on how to get started is it required to have insurance and workmans comp. or with only two or three employees can I get buy without it?


What would be your plan if one of those employees was to take a swan dive off the eve?

What if one of them has an unfortunate experience with a skill saw?

You better be real handy with the first aid kit or you have basically adopted that guy. He's yours to raise. 

What happens if you show up in the morning to find your bracing didn't fair well with the night's storm? 

You are either going to have the cash to buy a new framing package or you're going to head for the hills. 

Yeah you can get by without being properly insured. It just really sucks when the people that are at risk are not you.


----------



## Burns-Built (May 8, 2009)

Guys on here can be very harsh, I suggest you toughen your outer shell. At the same time they have a lot to offer. 
Getting a framing company rolling would be tough. Sounds like you need experience all parts of Carpentry and get your name out there. Buy a truck or two in that time get your insurances set up and a comp policy, then start looking for a couple guys (good luck). You're not going to just hop in and start framing houses every week. 
Around here you can't compete with the Amish, and I don't work for free.

Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## muskoka guy (Nov 16, 2013)

I will give you the same advice I gave one of my employees who wanted to start his own business after five years experience. It can be done, but it a hard road to take. I suggested he wait until he had ten years experience and learn at my expense instead of his own. I told him to make sure he had at least 30 k in the bank to cover payroll and expenses because you will be waiting to get paid. Make sure you have liability insurance and comp on your employees. He took my advice and still only lasted less than a year on his own. Knowing your trade is one thing, running a business is a whole new set of skills. The govt doesn't care that you don't know how to run a business. They will kill you will penalties and interest payment for not making remittances on time. Hire a good accountant, they can save you more than they cost. If you don't know how a business deals with govt agencies, take an online course or night school and learn before you jump in. Good luck on your endeavor.


----------



## asgoodasdead (Aug 30, 2013)

muskoka guy said:


> I will give you the same advice I gave one of my employees who wanted to start his own business after five years experience. It can be done, but it a hard road to take. I suggested he wait until he had ten years experience and learn at my expense instead of his own. I told him to make sure he had at least 30 k in the bank to cover payroll and expenses because you will be waiting to get paid. Make sure you have liability insurance and comp on your employees. He took my advice and still only lasted less than a year on his own. Knowing your trade is one thing, running a business is a whole new set of skills. The govt doesn't care that you don't know how to run a business. They will kill you will penalties and interest payment for not making remittances on time. Hire a good accountant, they can save you more than they cost. If you don't know how a business deals with govt agencies, take an online course or night school and learn before you jump in. Good luck on your endeavor.


I was gonna say the same thing. I've been framing for 5 years and there's no way I'd try to start my own company or take over my father's for another 5 years. and I already know a lot about the business (probably why I realize it's way too soon). Knowing how to frame a house is one thing, knowing how to price a house at the right number so you A. are competitive enough to get the job and B. don't lose your shirt is another thing. it's a very fineline. 

my question to the OP is, out of the 5 years you've bbeen framing, how many years did you spend as the lead/foreman running a crew? what's the biggest house you've ever framed? what's the hardest house you've ever framed? (being the lead on running the show) how many stick framed roofs have you cut? how many truss roofs have you assembled? How many houses have you done the takeoff/lumberlist on? how good are your problem solving skills when things go wrong or when a set of plans is as good as toilet paper? it's real easy to get in over your head. and when you're on your own and have no boss to turn to, what are you gonna do? maybe you're a framing prodigy, I don't know you. but most framers aren't ready to start their own company after 5 years on the job. for the record, my dad started our company when he was 21 after about 5 years, but he's one of the best framers in NJ and insanely brilliant when it comes to problem solving.


----------



## WilsonRMDL (Sep 4, 2007)

Where in mi are you located?


----------



## rob duke (Mar 3, 2014)

Good advice here. I trimmed houses for 8 years before I went out on my own. I have succesully made it one year. It is very hard ! Checks sometimes don't come for weeks and jobs pile on top of each other. There are very few days off when it is your job to secure work, and keep customers happy.

It is common pratice in my area to 1099 your employees. I was paid that way for the 8 years I worked for various people. How are you guys set up ? I would think that overtime would kill you.


----------



## asgoodasdead (Aug 30, 2013)

rob duke said:


> Good advice here. I trimmed houses for 8 years before I went out on my own. I have succesully made it one year. It is very hard ! Checks sometimes don't come for weeks and jobs pile on top of each other. There are very few days off when it is your job to secure work, and keep customers happy.
> 
> It is common pratice in my area to 1099 your employees. I was paid that way for the 8 years I worked for various people. How are you guys set up ? I would think that overtime would kill you.


we use paychex


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

rob duke said:


> Good advice here. I trimmed houses for 8 years before I went out on my own. I have succesully made it one year. It is very hard ! Checks sometimes don't come for weeks and jobs pile on top of each other. There are very few days off when it is your job to secure work, and keep customers happy.
> 
> It is common pratice in my area to 1099 your employees. I was paid that way for the 8 years I worked for various people. How are you guys set up ? I would think that overtime would kill you.


Very common here too, and yet illegal to do so.

I hate when people use the term "employee" and 1099 in the same sentence. Overtime is a killer. We try to get as much done in the first 40 as we can.


----------

